# starting the book for the frist time. [Merged]



## fëanáro (Jul 22, 2002)

*im about to read the hobbit...*

i read the silmarillion 4 months ago, dont remember much.
i just bought the hobbit.
any recommendations, tips, suggestions?


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 22, 2002)

Lose yourselves in the Magic


----------



## Theoden (Aug 1, 2002)

Dive in and soak it all up!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 3, 2002)

Please don't cry for Thorin he lives happy in the dwarves' heaven


----------



## Courtney (Aug 3, 2002)

WOW! You started with the Sil? That is a hard one... It took me a while to get used to it. I don't think i could have made it through it without reading the Hobbit and LOTR first. As for suggestions, just sit back, relax, and enjoy the show...


----------



## kaelath (Aug 4, 2002)

i agree with you courtney. i personally have only read part of the sil and i found it fairly hard to grasp. i had to reread those parts a couple of times to understand.


----------



## Theoden (Aug 6, 2002)

go for it! The Hobbit was by far the most fun to read because it was the easiest to understand and the most simple. Also, it was not depressing as The Lord of the Rings tends to be or complicated like the Sil. So, enjoy is all I can say.

-me


----------



## Jon (Aug 6, 2002)

Deppresing??!!

That`s one of the good things about it! (LOTR)


----------



## Theoden (Aug 6, 2002)

I didn't say that it was not good because it was depressing... I simply stated that it was depresing. And I agree, that is part of the enchantment of the books.

-me


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 6, 2002)

I have a few peices of advice. read the hobbit and then read LOTR. Then when you've finished them repeat the process. I find that you can rear and re-read the books and never get tired if them! so sot back and chillax! 



DWARF LORD


----------



## emopansy (Aug 9, 2002)

the hobbits good but dont put it with lord of the rings it is of less stature


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 10, 2002)

kaelath try to concentrate on reading The Sil and after finishing it you will think it's the best book you've ever read,better than LOTR.


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Aug 10, 2002)

Just get lost in it and enjoy!


----------



## kaelath (Aug 11, 2002)

okay then. i will read the sil


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Please don't cry for Thorin he lives happy in the dwarves' heaven *





You've given it away now !


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 12, 2002)

I don't know how you could ever say you shouldn't put The Hobbit and LOTR together. for one it's LOTR's prelude and for second it was a great book. I think a perfect companion for LOTR.


----------



## olorin (Aug 13, 2002)

I read the Hobbit when I was eight and loved it so much I read it again almost immediately. I didn't read LOTR until I was eleven because I didn't realise it followed on from the Hobbit but one of the best bits was coming across characters I already knew! The Hobbit may be an easier book to read but it is a great lead in and explains a lot of things, just as Lord of the Rings explains a lot about the hobbit.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 17, 2002)

kaelath,when you finish it tell me whether you like it and whether you're agree with my opinion about the Sil.


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re-read*

ororin's right. The Hobbit explains bit of Lord of the Rings; Lord of the Rings explains bits of the Sil, and the Sil explains bits of both.

Re-reading all the books links the characters together. You really appreciate the connection between, for instance, Ungoliant, Shelob and the Spiders of Mirkwood. Things like the glass of Galadriel swell out into a huge history involving Melkor, Ungoliant, the Silmarils and the fall of the Elves - and that's just one tiny little thread. No other work of fiction comes near to these.


----------



## mr underhill (Aug 26, 2002)

hobbitt is easy to get into and very easy to read!

If you understood the sil. itll be no problem!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 31, 2002)

Eledhwen,I would say that The Sil explains everything in fact,about LOTR and Hobbit.And Ut clearify some moments in the Sil and the other books which are not so easy to be understand.


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 1, 2002)

The Hobbit is the best book ever written, so enjoy it!!!   
the experience of reading the hobbit for the first time is unique, so treasure it. lol i sound like a critic.


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 5, 2002)

The Hobbit is my all-time favorite book. It's extremely complex, yet humble and simple at the same time...Hobbits are gems, so unpredictable! I've read it so many times, I could probably recite it backward! I am currently working on the Silmarillion, so if you had no trouble understanding *that* then you should be just peachy-keen!

Until then...
*The Cloaked Shadow*


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 6, 2002)

lol! now you sound like a critic, Cloaked Shadow!!!
hmmm..... I should start a critic&review thread...


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 11, 2002)

If you did, DT, *I'd* join it! I was probably _born_ a critic!  

Somewhat seriously though,  you should throw a random Critic's Guild in the General Guild section! I really would join!


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 20, 2002)

*i liked*

i liked the hobbit too, but a friend of mine (who's older than me) can't understand it one bit, and it took her 2 months to get halfway done with it. Now she's given up. And she said she's just going to see the movies and not read the book. What's up with that?


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 21, 2002)

*NO!*

She _can't_ give up on dear old Bilbo!


----------



## Harhiril (Oct 8, 2002)

*just now reading*

hey y'all. i'm just now starting to read the LOTR books. and i was just wondering if i should read The Hobbit first... or go straight into The Fellowship of The Ring. because some people say you wouldn't understand it if you don't read The Hobbit. but others say you don't have to. so...i just wanted to know your opinions on that.


----------



## Carantalath (Oct 8, 2002)

First of all, welcome to the forum!

Second, I suggest that you read The Hobbit first. I find it easier to read than the Lord of the Rings. Plus, it will help you to get used to some of the names and places.

Third, enjoy yourself on the forum and reading!


----------



## Goldberry (Oct 8, 2002)

I read LoTR before the Hobbit, and understood it just fine. But I think it might enhance your enjoyment to read the Hobbit first.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Oct 8, 2002)

I read The Hobbit First then moved on to the series. 

I suggest you do this if you have the hobbit to hand . Happy reading and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 8, 2002)

hobbit first! The hobbit is the perfect way to introduce you into mE.


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 8, 2002)

I suggest reading the appendices FIRST. Then move on to read the back cover of the 2nd book. Then read the books in reverse, and put The Hobbit in between the chapters 10 and 11. Make sure you do all this in under 6 hours or you will become confused.

That will ensure a complete understanding of Middle Earth with flowing continuity.

O.K. Welcome to the forum (I seem to be one of the local sarcastic "jerks" around here )

Seriously, read them in any order you like....JUST READ THEM!!

JoA


----------



## Popqueen62 (Oct 13, 2002)

totally read the hobbit first, i love that book, and what's the point of reading it after reading the trilogy right? anyway, welcome to the forum, i hope you like it here.


----------



## flame (Oct 23, 2002)

*starting the book for the frist time.*

the other day i got ttt trotk the silrilion and the hoobit to finsih the set. i have read a bit of the hobbit and alredy i love it. just like i love tfotr.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 23, 2002)

Gollum's cool, isn't he? You'll love him in ROTK!


----------



## Theoden (Oct 24, 2002)

I like Gollum in RotK because of the fact that he- Oh wait, I wouldn't want to spoil it for someone who has never read it... but I will say that I like the fact that he trips. That part is funny.  

As for reading the Hobbit, I remember I was going on an eleven hour plane trip so I took the Hobbit along just to pass time. And I have decided that if all plane rides were so enjoyable as that was was, more people would fly. Just sit back and delight yourself in the excitement!

-me


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 24, 2002)

the silmarillion. Thats very hard to pronounce. But its not the Middle-earth set once you finish. Then you have HoME, BoLT, UT, ...

What I never understood about the hobbit is when Bombur gets...p-....If someone wants to answer this question for me PM me. I dont wanna give away a spoiler however small.


----------



## Theoden (Oct 24, 2002)

To be honest, I actually like Gollum in the Hobbit. He is kind of funny.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 25, 2002)

Well, yeah. How can you not like Gollum? Anyways, sure, I liked the part where he tripped, too. Kind of sad, but very redeeming!  Argh! I love giving stuff away! I can't here? oh well.


----------

